# Caller ID on the 522?



## James J. Schultz (Aug 7, 2005)

I just bought a model 522 on ebay, and was wondering if it has caller ID?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes and sometimes it even works.


----------



## Racerx (Dec 5, 2004)

lol. yeah, but more often than not, it DOESN'T.


----------



## lvkewlkid (Jul 4, 2005)

on the 625 it works all the time.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I've had my 522 for over a year and half and my caller ID works all the time.


----------



## llunken777 (Mar 24, 2002)

I've had my 522 for 8 months and my it's caller ID only works about 1/2 the time. My 510’s id works flawlessly. I guess I need to call Tech support again and see about getting this issue readdressed since the new L2.51 update didn't correct any caller ID issues.


----------



## phat_b (Apr 19, 2005)

I've had a 522 for about a year now, and the callerid has been okay. It has stopped working from time to time, and it seems like all that is needed is to disconnect and reconnect the phone line and it seems to resolve the problem. One thing that I really dislike about it is the way they wrote the software that parses the CID data and displays it. An awful lot of calls that my standalone CID box picks up at least the number on, will show up on the 522 as 'unknown' or 'unavailable'. These calls are usually solicitors calling with a toll free number. Ironically I noticed this when DirecTV called for months after cancelling, offering me local channels.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

phat_b said:


> I've had a 522 for about a year now, and the callerid has been okay. It has stopped working from time to time, and it seems like all that is needed is to disconnect and reconnect the phone line and it seems to resolve the problem. One thing that I really dislike about it is the way they wrote the software that parses the CID data and displays it. An awful lot of calls that my standalone CID box picks up at least the number on, will show up on the 522 as 'unknown' or 'unavailable'. These calls are usually solicitors calling with a toll free number. Ironically I noticed this when DirecTV called for months after cancelling, offering me local channels.


Now that you mention it i've also noticed that the ID on the 522 doesn't always pick up the number when it's coming from an "unknown" source when my caller ID on my phone does. Not that it has ever bothered me though, because those are the calls I know to ignore anyway.


----------



## blabber (Jun 3, 2005)

At least with the newest software release, you can go to your Caller-ID list and edit out the ones you don't want to save. Now, if only it would add the ones you never saw... :bink:

Mine works about half the time, quits, comes back without any direct action on my part.

Feh!!! :nono:


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi, We have had a few caller ID anomalies with our 522. We use a CyberGenie phone system which answers calls after 1 "ring" (not heard) and routes them to the handset of the person the caller asks for (great for eliminating sales calls!). For a long time, the 522 would usually display the number of the PREVIOUS caller. This was definetly due to being confused by the "short" time between the ID being sent and the call answered. At sone software release, this got fixed. But lately, caller ID display often doesn't work while watching a recording even though it still is saved in the log.


----------

